# غرق عباره السلام فى سطووووووووووووووووووووور .؟؟؟؟



## Eng-Maher (9 ديسمبر 2007)

غرق عباره السلام فى سطووووووووووووووووووووور .؟؟؟؟​***************************************************
الرابط المنقول منه
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...p+غرق+العباره+السلام&hl=ar&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=eg

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






بأي قلوب نبكي.. وبأي عيون ندمع.. القلوب التي تمزقت نياطها علي ضحايا الاهمال واللامبالاة.؟!. ام العيون التي تحجرت من كثرة ما قهرتها المحن.. حتي جفت عن آخرها.. فلم تعد قادرة علي صب المزيد؟!.
نعيش المأساة علي واقع ملهاة .. سرعان ما تتكرر .. غباء قبطان .. اهمال مسئول.. نهم صاحب شركة.. وتبقي المحصلة في النهاية.. آلاف المصريين يذهبون ضحايا لعنة اللامبالاة .. في بلد تتبعثر اشلاؤه علي قارعة طرق الموت السريعة.. وفوق قضبان السكة الحديد.. وتحت ركام العمارات المنهارة كعلب البسكويت.. وداخل محرقة بني سويف الكريهة.. وعلي عمق ألف متر في قاع بحر الاهوال المسمي بالبحر الاحمر.. حيث استقر المئات من اهلنا وابناء وطننا في تلك الهوة السحيقة .. لتلتهم اسماك القرش ما تبقي من اجسادهم التي تحللت وتلاشت.. وليعيش المصريون جميعهم في المقابل علي وقع مأساة من نوع جديد .
نبكي .. نشق الصدور.. نصرخ من الالم .. نطرح ملايين الاسئلة الغاضبة .. وتأتينا الاجابات كالعادة 'اصبروا.. سنحقق .. سنعاقب المسئول.. لا احد فوق القانون' ثم تمضي الايام .. والشهور .. والسنون .. فنعود سيرتنا الاولي .. من 'سالم اكسبريس' إلي 'عمارة الموت' .. ف'فاجعة قطار الصعيد' وحتي 'السلام 98'.. وما بينها من كوارث هزت ضمائر المصريين .. وأوجعتهم حتي رسم الحزن ملامحه الكئيبة فوق كل شارع وحارة وبلد في اركان وجنبات وطننا الذي عشش فيه الاهمال .. بعد ان سقط أسيرا لنفوذ الكبار .. وتحول إلي مرتع لكل من يعيث في جسده المثخن بالجراح .. والمكبل بالآلام .
كصخرة هائلة من السماء سقطت فوق رؤوس المصريين .. حين هاجمهم الخبر الفاجع بغرق السفينة 'السلام 98' القادمة من ميناء 'ضبا' السعودي وعلي متنها 1401 من الركاب اغلبيتهم الساحقة من المصريين .. اذ سرعان ما تحولت فرحة انتظار القادمين بعد طول غياب إلي مأتم جماعي .. عاشه اهلنا الذين احتشدوا بالآلاف في العراء بميدان سفاجا الذي تحول إلي سرادق كبير لتلقي ما طفا فوق سطح البحر من الجثث الغارقة في الكارثة التي فاقت كارثة السفينة الشهيرة 'تيتانك' .. وما بين اهمال في البحث .. وتقاعس عن الاداء في تلك الاجواء الحزينة .. انفجر الغضب .. وعم الحزن .. ليس بين اهالي الضحايا وحدهم .. بل الي كل المصريين الذين راحوا يعزون بعضهم البعض في مصابهم الجلل.

كان الاهمال هو السيد في مشهد الحزن العظيم.. وانتظر الاهالي في العراء .. حائرين بين توابيت الموت التي راحت تتبعثر علي مسافات متباعدة .. مابين سفاجا والغردقة وقنا والمنيا وحتي مشرحة زينهم في القاهرة .. وملتاعين لعدم وجود من يقدم لهم .. ولو معلومة واحدة تطمئن قلوبهم .. ليتركهم هؤلاء الذين اعتادوا الاهمال .. فريسة الانتظار والقلق الطويل .. بعد ان اعيتهم المأساة .. وارهقتهم المحنة.

هكذا جاءت تصاريف القدر هذه المرة.. لتحمل للمصريين كارثة من نوع جديد مع بدايات الشهر الثاني للعام ..2006 ولكن تداعيات الكارثة تكشف صورا شتي، وخليطا غريبا من الواقع المزري الذي بتنا نعيشه بفعل اللامبالاة التي تحكم 'علية القوم' ازاء البسطاء من ابناء هذا الشعب الذين يدفعون وحدهم ثمن الفساد .. الذي تفشي، وتجاوز كل المحرمات .. بعد ان اصبح الموت يحاصر المصريين من كل الانحاء .. برا .. وبحرا.. وجوا.

ومنذ وقوع الكارثة .. ومع مطلع كل صباح .. وعلي وقع الانباء الحزينة القادمة من اعماق بحر الاهوال .. رحنا نفتش في الملفات، ونبحث عن الخفايا .. لنتقصي حقائق عبارات الموت التي تكاثرت حوادثها .. وتزايدت شهرتها بعد ان اصبحت اسرع الطرق ل'الموت الجماعي'.

من هو 'ممدوح اسماعيل'؟
'ممدوح اسماعيل' صاحب عبارة الموت هو عضو في مجلس الشوري تم تعيينه وفقا لمؤهلات يمتلكها .. لم يسمع عنها شيئا ابناء الشعب المصري .. الذين لم يعودوا يتوقفون كثيرا امام تلك الدلالات .. والتي تحوي اشارات واضحة لكل صاحب عينين حول اصحاب الملايين الذين اصبحوا يمثلون الشعب المصري رغما عنه .. ودون استشارته .. او تقديم الحجج والمبررات لتنصيب هذا او ذاك في موقع ما.

وهو بالمناسبة كان يدرس في الاكاديمية البحرية بالاسكندرية بالقسم الهندسي .. وحين تخرج فيها عمل علي المراكب التي يملكها السعودي 'العري' والذي كان واحدا من اكبر ملاك المراكب في البحر الاحمر ومن بين ممتلكاته المراكب 'مكة التالودي الطايف'.
كانت الوظيفة الاولي ل'ممدوح اسماعيل' مهندس ثان .. وسرعان ما بدأ نجمه في الظهور حين عمل ممثلا لملاك العبارة 'القمر السعودي 1' والتي كان يمتلكها 'رشاد فرعون' مستشار الملك 'فيصل' رحمة الله عليه ونجله 'غيث فرعون' .
كانت تلك الانطلاقة الاولي للرجل الذي راح يتعرف علي العديد من علية القوم خاصة انه ابن شقيقة مسئول امني كبير راحل.. بدأ النشاط الفعلي ل'ممدوح اسماعيل' من خلال العبارة السلام 89 والتي حظيت باهتمام ورعاية عدد من كبار المسئولين السابقين ومن بينهم مسئول كبير تولي موقع رئيس وزراء مصر بعد ان شغل منصب الوزير في وزارتين سياديتين في عهد الرئيس الراحل 'انور السادات'.

تم تعيينه في موقع المستشار لموانيء البحر الاحمر في بداية التسعينيات .. الامر الذي منحه حصانة قوية .. واصبح يمتلك نفوذا في التعامل مع الموانئ المصرية.. وقد بدأ صاحب شركة السلام في الانطلاق نحو القمة من خلال الشركة التي راحت تحمل اسماء 'السلام للاستثمار السلام للنقل البحري السلام للسياحة' وغير ذلك من مسميات بعثت بالعديد من التساؤلات حول اسباب تبدلها.. وهكذا راحت الامور تندفع بقوة نحو فرض 'ممدوح اسماعيل' سيطرته علي كافة موانئ البحر الاحمر وراح يشتري البحارة للعمل لديه بعد ان وضع المقربين منه في المواقع القيادية لدرجة انه عين ابن شقيقته 'عوني' مفتشا هندسيا لعبارات الشركة.. وهو الذي كان يعمل مساحا علي 'القمر السعودي 1' في الثمانينيات ثم اصبح كبير مهندسي الشركة.

وبحكم النفوذ الذي راح يتزايد استطاع 'ممدوح اسماعيل' ان يعين مدير امن سابق لميناء السويس معاونا له بعد تركه للخدمة مع ان هذا المدير كان صاحب صولات وجولات خلال وجوده في منصبه .. اذ سرعان ما تحول تحت تأثير سحر النفوذ إلي مجرد حارس شخصي ل'ممدوح اسماعيل' .

ولأن 'ممدوح اسماعيل' مارس نفوذه علي موانئ البحر الاحمر فقد راح يسيطر وبشكل شبه كامل علي كافة الرحلات التي تنطلق من ميناء السويس جدة ومن سفاجا ضبا جدة حتي ان السفن العاملة علي هذا الخط تكاد جميعها تحمل اسم السلام وان اختلفت المسميات .. بل ان الامر المثير ان البحارة من العاملين في السفن التابعة له كانوا ممنوعين من الاشتراك في النقابة العامة العالمية للتجارة 'اليونيو' وكان الهدف من وراء ذلك الا يسمح لهؤلاء البحارة بالاستفادة بالمزايا التي تقررها النقابة العامة العالمية للبحارة ومن بينها تحديد الرواتب الثابتة لهم مقارنة بزملائهم في بحار ومحيطات العالم المختلفة .. ومن بينها ان راتب الضابط بحار ثان لايقل بحسب الاجور العالمية عن 800 دولار امريكي.. وفي ظل غياب هؤلاء عن المشاركة في نقابتهم فلم يكن الضابط الثاني لدي شركته يحصل علي اكثر من 1500جنيه او مايعادل 300 دولار امريكي فقط.

ولم يتوقف الامر عند هذا الحد فقط بل تجاوز الي التساهل في الاشتراطات اللازمة لعمل البحارة علي سفن وعبارات السلام .. فبينما تشترط القوانين الدولية صدور شهادات حتمية لكل من يحمل جواز السفر البحري 'الاسود' للعمل في البحار .. فان الامر يختلف في شأن البحارة العاملين لدي عبارات السلام .. فالاشتراطات تقضي بالحصول قبل مزاولة العمل علي دورة لاتقل عن شهر بأكاديمية خاصة للتدريب علي الامن والسلامة في مواجهة 'الغرق والحريق'.. ولكن ما اعتاد عليه العرف علي استخراج الشهادات الحتمية للعاملين في شركة السلام وعباراتها للبحارة وهم علي متن السفينة ودون الذهاب للاكاديمية او اخذ التدريبات الفعلية.

لقد شكل ذلك واحدا من اسباب تدني مستوي البحارة بسفن السلام وجهلهم بإجراءات الامن والسلامة مما كان له اكبر الاثر في انهيار عبارات السلام الواحدة تلو الاخري .. ولعل ذلك ما بدا واضحا من خلال تخبط طاقم العبارة 98 الغارقة في التعامل مع كارثة السفينة وفشله في السيطرة علي ماحدث لها لافتقاده الخبرة اللازمة للتعامل مع مثل هذه المواقف.

الأسماء الحقيقية للعبارات الخردة
تعد العبارة الغارقة 'السلام 98' واحدة من خمس عبارات قام 'ممدوح اسماعيل' وابنه 'عمرو' الذي يحتل موقع نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة السلام بشرائها لصالح الشركة علي صورة 'تقطيع خردة' اي 'ESCRAP' حيث تم شراؤها من شركة 'TERENIA' الايطالية صاحبة العبارات .. كانت تلك السفن عشية شرائها في العام 99 غير صالحة للإبحار ومتهالكة ومرفوضة من هيئة الاشراف الدولي.. وكانت تحمل اسماء ايطالية علي النحو التالي: 'العبارة السلام 94 مانزوني ' 'العبارة السلام 96 باسكولي' 'العبارة السلام 98 بوكاشيو' 'العبارة السلام 92 بيتراركا' 'العبارة السلام 90 كاردوتشي'.
لقد تم شحن السفن الخمس الواحدة تلو الاخري الي ميناءي بورسعيد والسويس حيث جري تغيير اسماء السفن ووضع اسم 'السلام' بدلا منها.. وعلي الفور راحت الشركة المالكة الجديدة تحول العبارات الخردة إلي سفن للركاب فجري تحويل الجرأُ العلوي والمخصص للسيارات الي كبائن ركاب، سميت بكبائن 'المنزلق' وهي مبنية في السويس وغير صالحة للسكن.. وقد تم بناؤها علي يد ورش عادية وليس من خلال ترسانة بحرية كما تنص شروط الامان والسلامة.. كما جري تقطيع الجرأ العلوي والمخصص للسيارات الملاكي لكي تستطيع الشركة شحن برادات وثلاجات 'دلة'.
وبالنظر لأن العبارات الخمس 'الخردة' تم شراؤها من ميناء ايطاليا اي من دولة اوروبية فإن عدد الركاب والكبائن المخصصة لهم قليلة الي حد كبير خاصة ان هذه السفن كانت تعمل بين جزر في داخل ايطاليا .. اي بين مسافات قصيرة .. فقد كانت تنكات المياه المخصصة للشرب والاستحمام قليلة .. ولذا وحتي تحقق شركة السلام اهدافها في زيادة سعة العبارة، وبالتالي فتح المجال لحمولة اكبر من الركاب فقد سعت الي زيادة المساحات المخصصة للركاب بكل الوسائل.

إن الامر المثير للتساؤل هو: كيف يسمح لعبارة لاتحمل اكثر من 1000 راكب بتحميل ما يقارب ال4000 راكب في مواسم الحج والعمرة لدرجة أن الشركة قامت بإنشاء حمامات للرجال والسيدات علي سطح العبارة الذي تحول إلي سكن للركاب الذين يتكدسون بالآلاف وينامون علي السطح طوال مدة الرحلة والتي تبلغ نحو 120ساعة من ميناء السويس إلي ميناء جدة وحوالي 16ساعة من ميناء 'ضباء' إلي ميناء 'سفاجا' .. ذهابا وايابا.. وبمقتضي ذلك انشئت بالسطح كافتيريا لبيع الأطعمة والمشروبات للركاب نظير مقابل مادي.. فيما العذاب هو السمة المشتركة التي يعاني منها الركاب الذين يتكدسون فوق بعضهم البعض طوال فترة الرحلة القاسية.

وقامت الشركة في السياق ذاته بتحويل 'تنكات' مخلفات الحمامات الي 'تنكات شرب SEWAGEوذلك علي يد ورشة بالسويس.

ولأن المولدات لاتستطيع في الغالب تحمل الاحمال الثقيلة فكثيرا ما يتم فصل التكييف المركزي عن العبارة التي تتحول إلي جحيم لايطاق .. بل إن مياه الشرب نفسها يتم قطعها عن الركاب في حال نقصها خاصة ان مياه الشرب 'الحلوة' غالية الثمن في ميناء 'جدة' .. كما ان انواع الطعام التي تقدم رديئة للغاية ولحوم الجمعيات الرخيصة هي الغذاء المعروف علي العبارات .

مخالفات صارخة وخطيرة
في العام 76 تم حظر جميع السفن القديمة من خلال المنظمة الدولية للسلامة البحرية 'SOLAS' وتم اعطاء فرصة لأصحاب السفن لكي يقوموا بتحديثها وفقا للمواصفات التي تضمن امانها وسلامتها .. فماذا فعل اصحاب هذه السفن؟
لقد قام هؤلاء ببيع السفن التي تفتقد مواصفات الامان والسلامة الي دول العالم الثالث، وقد كان لمصر نصيب الاسد .. فميناء السويس البحري يكتظ بنحو 26سفينة ركاب لشركات مصرية غير صالحة للإبحار في معظمها .. سواء كانت لشركة السلام او غيرها .. فقد استطاع بعض العاملين في هذا المجال شراء عدد من تلك السفن بأسعار زهيدة تكاد لا تتجاوز ال3ملايين دولار للخمس سفن.. بينما سعر السفينة الواحدة الصالحة للابحار لايقل عن 15مليون دولار.

وهنا يبدو التساؤل مشروعا عن كيفية عمل تلك السفن .. والطريقة التي تضمن بها الاستمرار في مهامها دون ان تتعرض للملاحقة .. وفي هذا يقسم القانون الدولي البحري العالم في هذا المجال الي 'دول بيضاء' و 'دول سوداء'.. والدول السوداء هي التي لايعترف بشهاداتها البحرية ومن بينها 'بنما جورجيا كوريا الشمالية' ومن هنا فقد لجأت شركة السلام الي 'بنما' لترفع علمها علي سفنها وعباراتها لأنها من الدول التي ترسل الشهادات البحرية الخاصة بالسفن بدون تفتيش وبدون أي ضوابط باستثناء دفع الرسوم المالية .. كما ان رفع العلم 'المصري' علي اي من سفن تلك الشركات سوف يعني اخضاعها الي نظام تأمين افراد الطاقم وهو ما يرفضه اصحاب تلك العبارات.. ومن هنا يمكن فهم لماذا لاترفع عبارات السلام العلم 'المصري' باستثناء العبارة '89' المملوكة ل'ممدوح اسماعيل' والتي تم شراؤها من ميناء الاسكندرية ويكاد عمرها يبلغ ال40 عاما؟!.

وأحوال الامن والسلامة في تلك العبارات تثير الرثاء وتحمل في داخلها خطرا وشيكا ومؤكدا .. ويكفي القول: ان قوارب النجاة في تلك السفن لاتكاد تعمل رغم اهميتها القصوي في حالة تعرضها للغرق .. كما ان 'رماثات النجاة' LIFE RAFT لايتم التفتيش عليها وكذلك اسطوانات اطفاء الحريق.
وفي هذا تشير المعلومات إلي أن احدي الشركات الخاصة بالخدمة البحرية في السويس تمنح الرماثات واجهزة اطفاء الحرائق اوراقا للتفتيش لكي يقوم افراد الطاقم بلصقها علي تلك الاجهزة في تحايل مكشوف علي اجراءات الامن والسلامة .. ولعل ما يؤكد ذلك أنه في العام 2001 تم عمل جرد علي طفايات الحريق بالعبارة السلام 96 وجد من بينها نحو 20 طفاية فارغة بينما لصق عليها شهادة تؤكد انها سليمة وجاهزة للاستخدام فيما تم اكتشاف 10طفايات بدون المادة الرغوية 'FOAM' لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والوقود .. ناهيك عن غياب وسائل الامان داخل محطات الحريق بالعبارات فيما لاتوجد اي خطط لمكافحة الحريق وهو ما بدا واضحا خلال التخبط الذي واكب عملية اندلاع الحريق الهائل داخل العبارة 98 مما ادي إلي غرقها .. حيث لايوجد اي نظام مركزي للإطفاء وهو اهمال يبلغ درجة القتل المتعمد لركاب العبارة .

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هنا: كيف يسمح لعبارات شركة السلام بالإبحار وهي علي هذا النحو من اللامبالاة والاهمال؟
في هذا الصدد تشير المعلومات إلي أن هناك لجنة من ميناء السويس البحري تقوم بالكشف علي هذه العبارات قبل مواسم الحج والعمرة .. ويكون الكشف علي هيئة تحديد بعض الملاحظات التي يتم ابلاغ الربان بها .. ثم تعود اللجنة بعد يومين او ثلاثة للتأكد من تلافي الملاحظات التي تم تحديدها.. كأن تحدد مثلا ان المولد رقم (3) لايعمل بصورة جيدة .. او ان باب العبارة الرئيسي 'RAMP' لايعمل أو ان الجراُ متسخ ويجب دهانه.. ثم بعد يومين او ثلاثة تأتي اللجنة بعد ان يكون الربان قد اعطي تعليماته بتلافي هذه الملاحظات .. وهنا تبدي اللجنة عدم ممانعتها في ابحار العبارة علي الرغم من الملاحظات التي وضعت والتي لم يتسن للجنة التأكد من انجازها .. وهكذا تستمر الامور في الدوران .. فلو ان هناك لجانا كانت تحكم اصحابها الضمائر الحية لما تركت اجهزة الانذار والاستغاثة معطلة لنحو ثلاثة اشهر وهو ما حال دون الاستغاثة او الاتصال بأي من جهات الانقاذ لمواجهة كارثة غرق السفينة 'السلام 98'.
وفي هذا فإن القانون الدولي البحري وهيئات الاشراف والسلامة البحرية الدولية تضع العديد من القواعد تشترط التقيد بها حتي يسمح للسفينة بالعمل والابحار .. ومن بينها انه يجب علي كل عبارة ان تدخل الحوض للكشف عليها من اسفل كل خمس سنوات .. وتؤكد ضرورة ازالة الطحالب والمواد العالقة علي جوانب العبارة من اسفل ودهانها ووضع قطع الزنك عليها وتنظيفها عن طريق 'SAND PRAST' وهو ما لا تفعله شركة السلام التي تكلف بعض العاملين فيها بإزالة الشوائب بآلات حادة تدعي 'رشم' لأن العبارات المتهالكة لاتتحمل ماكينة 'SAND PRAST' حيث انها تعمل بالرمال وضغط الهواء وهو ما لايتحمله حديد السفينة الخردة.

ومن ضمن الاشتراطات التي ينص عليها القانون الدولي البحري وقوف السفينة بالحوض العائم او الجاف لمدة لاتقل عن 20 ، 25 يوما للصيانة وهو ما لاتطبقه شركة السلام التي لاتترك سفنها في الحوض سوي لخمسة ايام فقط بالنظر لارتفاع تكلفة الحوض.

جملة القول ان عوامل السلامة والمتانة مفقودة تماما علي عبارات السلام .. ولعل ما قيل في الايام الماضية ومنذ وقوع كارثة العبارة 'السلام 98' علي لسان الخبراء والمتخصصين يكشف حقيقة هذا الاهمال الجسيم.

تاريخ غير مشرف لعبارات السلام
والمثير في الأمر ان عبارات شركة السلام لديها تاريخ غير مشرف من الملاحقات والمخالفات غير المحدودة .. حيث تعرضت عباراتها لمواقف وحوادث مؤسفة .. ففي العام 2000 وبعد عام واحد من توقيع العقد بين شركة السلام وشركة 'TERENIA' الايطالية لبيع السفن الخمس بغرض التقطيع وليس التشغيل .. قامت شركة السلام بارسال العبارة 'السلام 94' الي 'نابولي' لتحميل ركاب اجانب .. غير انه من سوء حظ الشركة كان يتواجد في هذا الوقت صاحب شركة'TERENIA' الملاحية وهو ايطالي الجنسية .. وما ان شاهد العبارة 'السلام 94' التي باعها سابقا الي شركة السلام تحمل ركابا حتي قام بإبلاغ سلطات ميناء 'ايطاليا' بهذه الواقعة .. وعلي الفور تم طرد العبارة 'السلام 94' من الميناء وتمت اعادتها الي الاسكندرية.

موقف آخر تعرضت له العبارة 'السلام 96' داخل ميناء 'برشلونة' الاسباني في العام 2001 .. فبعد قيام هيئة الموانئ والمفتشين الهندسيين باسبانيا بالكشف علي العبارة 'السلام 96' بعد دخولها ميناء 'برشلونة' بحوالي ساعتين قادمة من ميناء 'الاسكندرية' وجدوا ان هناك '150' بندا غير مطابقة لمواصفات السلامة .. وان السفينة متهالكة، ولا تستطيع نقل ركاب اسبان إلي موانئ اخري .. وبالتالي .. ولأن هؤلاء المفتشين لايستطيع احد شراءهم بالمال .. فقد تم الحجز علي العبارة 'السلام 96' داخل ميناء 'برشلونة' لنحو 20يوما الامر الذي دفع كلا من 'ممدوح اسماعيل' رئيس مجلس ادارة شركة السلام ونجله 'عمرو' إلي السفر إلي 'اسبانيا' لمحاولة الوصول لحل للمشكلة وبصحبتهما سبعة من المحامين المصريين.. الا ان كافة المحاولات التي بذلت في هذا الصدد باءت بالفشل الكامل.. خاصة بعد ان اكدت التقارير الهندسية ان العبارة لاتصلح للابحار ولايمكن ان تغادر الميناء الاسباني قبل ان تقوم شركة السلام بعمل اللازم تجاه ال'150' بندا حفاظا علي ارواح الطاقم وكان عددهم '50' مصريا و '75' كوبيا.
وبدلا من اصلاح الاخطاء بحسب رأي الجهات الهندسية الاسبانية قام ربان العبارة 'السلام 96' وهو السيد 'YANNI' بإبلاغ هيئة ميناء برشلونة بأنه يريد مغادرة الميناء لان رصيف الميناء غالي الثمن وانه يريد الذهاب إلي منطقة 'المخطاف الداخلي' بميناء 'برشلونة' لأنها منطقة رخيصة.
وقد تم اعلان الربان بموافقة هيئة ميناء 'برشلونة' علي طلبه وتم بالفعل نقل العبارة 'السلام 96' إلي منطقة 'مخطاف داخلي' باسبانيا .. الا انه وبعد دخول الليل قام الربان 'YANNI' بالاستعداد للهرب من منطقة 'المخطاف الداخلي' الي عرض البحر .. الا انه وبعد ساعة واحدة وجد لانشا حربيا اسبانيا وراءه ويطالبه بالتوقف والعودة الي الميناء . ولكن الربان رفض واستمر في الملاحة الي ميناء 'الاسكندرية' .. ثم وبعد العودة قامت شركة السلام بنشر اعلان لتأجير السفينة خلال موسم الصيف حيث قامت شركة 'اخناتون' للسياحة بتأجيرها ولكن في رحلات الي تركيا واليونان وسوريا ولبنان.

إن الاهمال واللامبالاة في شركة السلام المسئولة عن ارواح آلاف البشر لايعد ولا يحصي.. ففي احدي المرات واثناء ابحار العبارة 'السلام 96' في ميناء 'رودس' باليونان اغلق باب السفينة 'RAMP DOOR' علي الركاب اليونان والقبارصة ولم يفتح الا بعد ثلاث ساعات .. وفي العام 99 توفي المرحوم 'محمد الجباس' اثناء عمله في ميناء بورسعيد علي ظهر العبارة 'السلام 94' حيث كان يعمل علي سقالة لدهان جسم السفينة وقد سقط من ارتفاع 20مترا مصطدما بجوانب السفينة الحديدية ثم سقط في المياه لانه لايوجد حزام وسط كان من المفترض ان يتعلق به .. ولم تتحرك الشركة بتوفير تلك الاحزمة الا بعد وفاته حيث قامت بارسال 10 احزمة امان للسقالات .. ليس لحماية العاملين .. بل لأن جهات الامن اعلنت عزمها علي التحقيق في الامر .. وحين سألت شرطة ميناء بورسعيد كبير الضباط 'طارق البلك' عن هذه الحادثة اجاب بأن احزمة الامان موجودة ولكن الحادثة قضاء وقدر . 

في عام 2002 تعرضت العبارة 'السلام 98' لحريق في الجراُ الخاص بها بسبب ماس كهربائي .. فترتب علي ذلك ان اشتعلت النيران في الامتعة والحقائب وتم القاؤها في البحر ولم يتم صرف اي تعويض للركاب عن هذه الحقائب الي وقتنا هذا.

والاخطر ان العبارات التابعة للشركة تتخلص من اكياس القمامة والتي تبلغ الاطنان بإلقائها داخل مياه البحر .. كما يتم سحب المياه المتسخة داخل السفن نتيجة تبريد الماكينات بسحبها في عرض البحر بالاضافة الي الزيوت والشحوم وجميع السوائل الراكدة وغير الراكدة الامر الذي تحظره دوليا اتفاقيات 'MARLPOL' للتلوث البحري.

لقد تفاوتت الحوادث التي تعرضت لها سفن شركة السلام ومنها سقوط قارب النجاة من علي ظهر العبارة 'السلام 94' وعلي متنه 20 فردا من افراد الطاقم اثناء الاختبار مما ادي الي اصابة ثلاثة منهم بفتح رءوسهم بعد قطع الواير الواصل بين القارب والسفينة نتيجة للتآكل الشديد وعدم تحمله لهذا العدد بالرغم من أن قارب الانقاذ يسع نحو 90 فردا.. الأمر الذي يطرح العديد من التساؤلات حول اهلية القوارب التابعة لتلك السفن من العمل .. فالقوارب متهالكة وتخالف كافة القواعد والقوانين المحددة من هيئة السلامة البحرية 'SOLAS' وهي القواعد التي وضعت في العام 74 والتي تنص علي مايلي:
1 في حالة غرق السفينة علي جانبها الايمن وغرق كل قوارب انقاذ الجانب الايمن يكون في استطاعة قوارب انقاذ الجانب الايسر حمل جميع ركاب العبارة.

2 في حالة غرق العبارة علي الجانب الايسر وغرق كل قوارب انقاذ الجانب الايسر يكون في استطاعة قوارب انقاذ الجانب الايمن حمل كل الركاب.

3 في حالة غرق كل قوارب الانقاذ اي جانب ايمن وجانب ايسر .. يتم حمل جميع الركاب داخل 'رماثات النجاة' والموجودة بتقسيم يسمح بذلك.. مثلا خمسة رماثات في المقدمة وعشرة في المؤخرة وعشرون علي السطح وذلك طبقا لحمولة السفينة من الافراد.
وعلي ذلك فإن ما حدث للعبارة 'السلام 98' من غرق لايوصف إلا بانه لم يتم فتح رماثات النجاة كما يجب .. ولم يتم نزول قوارب النجاة بالشكل المتعارف عليه.
وكل ذلك يأتي في سياق الاهمال الذي طال كل شيء في سفن شركة السلام .. فجميع عبارات السلام تم تصنيعها ما بين العامين 1960 ، 1969 اي منذ نحو ال40 عاما علما بأن متوسط عمر اي سفينة في العالم من 20 ، 25 سنة تشغيل بالنظر لما يصيب بدن السفينة من عطب نتيجة قسوة البحر.. ولذا فإن السفن المتهالكة والتي لاتصلح للإبحار في اوربا يتم بيعها لشركات مصرية علي سبيل الخردة.. ولعل ما تكشفه الصور المرفقة حول تهالك بدن السفينة 'السلام 98' ليعطي دليلا واضحا علي نوعية السفن التي تستخدمها تلك الشركة وغيرها بتحميل آلاف المصريين عليها دون اتخاذ اي من الاحتياطات اللازمة لحمايتهم.. والمثير أن السفن المتهالكة والتي لاتصلح للإبحار في الدول الاوربية تقوم شركات مصرية بشرائها علي سبيل الخردة ويتم دهانها من الخارج وتغيير أسمائها وشهاداتها وعلم دولة التصنيع واستبداله بعلم 'بنما' علي ان يتم تشغيلها مرة اخري في مصر وخاصة بين موانئ البحر الاحمر.

والدليل علي ذلك ان العبارات 'السلام 90، والسلام 95، والسلام 98' انتهي مصيرها بالغرق .. اما العبارات 'السلام 92، والسلام94، والسلام 96' فقد تم بناؤها في العام 1969 وادخلت الخدمة منذ العام 71 اي انها تجاوزت عمرها الافتراضي بكثير.

لقد اقدم السيد 'ممدوح اسماعيل' رئيس مجلس ادارة الشركة علي تصرف غير مفهوم في العام 2000 .. فأثناء موسم الصيف قامت شركة السلام للنقل البحري بتغيير الرسومات الهندسية للعبارة 'السلام 94' 'مانزوني' واستبدال الرسومات برسومات هندسية لعبارة حديثة لكي تستطيع السفر خلال موسم الصيف مع شركة اسبانية .. وكانت الشركة الاسبانية في ذلك الوقت تريد استئجار عبارة حديثة وقد قامت شركة السلام باستبدال الرسومات القديمة برسومات هندسية جديدة لا تنطبق اصلا علي العبارة 'السلام 94' 'مانزوني' .. وتم تغيير اسم العبارة الي 'TERTIUM MILLENUM' بمعني الالفية الثالثة .. وقد سافرت العبارة إلي اسبانيا وبعد اكتشاف المؤجر الاسباني لهذا الفخ قام برفع دعوي قضائية للتعويض، ثم تم الحجز علي العبارة بالميناء الاسباني قبل ان تهرب الي الاسكندرية.

ولم يكن من الغريب ان تحمل الرسومات المستحدثة توقيع السيد 'ممدوح اسماعيل' كما هو وارد في المستند المرفق.

إن من الامور المثيرة للسخرية ان يدافع السيد 'ممدوح اسماعيل' وابنه 'عمرو' عن العبارة 'السلام 98' الغارقة بالاشارة الي ان حالتها جيدة بقوله انها كانت تشارك في مؤتمر عظماء الدول السبع بايطاليا.. دون ان يكملا الحقيقة التي تقول ان العبارة كانت تستخدم كفندق عائم من اجل نوم حراس المؤتمر فقط وكانت من ضمن 20عبارة علي مستوي العالم .. بل وحدثت مشكلة بداخلها اثناء وقوفها بميناء 'GENWA' الايطالي وهي عدم نظافة كبائن واسرة الحراس الايطاليين .. كما انه واثناء وجود الغطاسين وقيامهم بالتفتيش اليومي علي السفن الراسية بالميناء للتأكد من عدم وجود ألغام وجدوا تسريب زيت وغاز الي مياه البحر وهو امر محظور دوليا طبقا لاتفاقية 'MARLPOR' للتلوث البحري وتم ابلاغ سلطات الميناء بهذه الواقعة لاتخاذ اللازم .. وقد كان السيد 'عمرو ممدوح اسماعيل' موجودا اثناء التحقيق فأصيب بارتفاع في ضغط الدم وتم علي الفور ابعاد العبارات 'السلام 94 والسلام 96 والسلام 98' بعد انتهاء اعمال المؤتمر.

أسئلة حاسمة تحتاج إجابات واضحة
بقي علي ضوء ملابسات الكارثة وما تبعها وفي ضوء ما تكشف من معلومات أن نطرح العديد من الأسئلة الحاسمة التي تحتاج إلي اجابات صريحة وواضحة من اصحاب الشأن:
أولا: أين كانت الشركة وملاكها وهيئة الموانئ والجهات السيادية ومن يراقبون البحر ليلا ونهارا حين اختفت الباخرة في قاع البحر الاحمر لست ساعات كاملة فيما كان من تبقي من الناجين يصارعون الموت وسط امواج البحر الهائجة؟

ثانيا: اين الحقيقة فيما روي علي لسان القبطان 'صلاح جمعة' ربان السفينة 'سانت كاترين' التابعة للشركة من أنه طلب ابلاغ الجهات الدولية لإنقاذ السفينة الغارقة وان ادارة الشركة رفضت ذلك لأن الابلاغ عن الانقاذ سيكلفها مبالغ طائلة؟

ثالثا: اذا كان ارتفاع الامواج قد بلغ يوم الابحار (7) أمتار وبلغت سرعة الرياح '65' ميلا وكانت الاحوال الجوية سيئة للغاية .. فكيف يتسني اصلا السماح للعبارة 'السلام 98' وللسفينة 'سانت كاترين' بالابحار في تلك الظروف القاسية برغم وجود آلاف الركاب علي متنهما.. ام ان الباحثين عن اكتناز المال لاتعنيهم ارواح المصريين؟

رابعا: بماذا نفسر عدم وصول اية برقية استغاثة من العبارة 'السلام 98' الي ادارة الشركة وهيئة الموانئ طيلة فترة الانقطاع .. ألا يعزز ذلك الاقوال التي اكدت ان اجهزة الاستغاثة بالعبارة معطلة عن العمل؟

خامسا: ماذا عن حقيقة ما قيل علي لسان بعض الناجين من ان لنشا ضم نحو ستة من البحارة من طاقم السفينة الغارقة قد هبط منها لحظة تعرضها للغرق وحمل معه كافة مستندات وأوراق العبارة متجها إلي جهة لم يعلن عنها حتي الآن؟

سادسا: اذا كانت العبارة الغارقة قد ارسلت لحظة غرقها اشارات استغاثة اوتوماتيكية الي كل من 'لندن واسكتلندا وفرنسا' .. فكيف لم يتسن الاتصال بالشركة وهيئة موانئ البحر الاحمر لإبلاغ تلك الاستغاثة خلال ست ساعات من الاختفاء..؟ وهل الجهات المعنية في مثل تلك الدول يمكن أن تتجاهل استغاثة سفينة تتعرض للغرق وتصمت طيلة ست ساعات دون ابلاغ السلطات المختصة او العمل من اجل انقاذ السفينة الغارقة وركابها بأية طريقة من الطرق؟

سابعا: اذا كان 'ممدوح اسماعيل' رئيس شركة السلام يقول في حواره مع الاهرام الجمعة الماضي ان عبارات الشركة مجهزة بأحدث المعدات وانها جاهزة للتفتيش.. فليفسر لنا اسباب القرار السعودي بإعادة السفينة 'السلام 94' وسفينة اخري بدون ركاب الاسبوع الماضي بسبب افتقادهما لعوامل الامان والسلامة؟

ثامنا: يقول رئيس الشركة إن وقوع حادث او اثنين للعبارات التابعة لشركة السلام لايشكل نسبة كبيرة مقارنة بحوادث الطيران.. ونحن نسأله: ولماذا عبارات السلام بالذات ودون غيرها هي التي تغرق وتندلع فيها الحرائق؟ ولماذا عبارات السلام التي تعمل تحديدا علي خطوط (جدة سفاجا السويس)؟ ولماذا لم نسمع عن سفن اخري عالمية تغرق في البحار والمحيطات التي تمر بها؟

تاسعا: اذا كان طاقم العبارة الغارقة مدربا علي مواجهة الاخطار التي تتعرض لها السفن وهي كثيرة فهل من الطبيعي استخدام المياه في عمليات إطفاء الحريق الذي شب في الباخرة ام ان الطبيعي هو استخدام الرغاوي ووسائل الاطفاء الحديثة التي لاتدفع السفينة نحو الميل علي احد جوانبها بسبب تكدس المياه مما اسهم في ميلها ثم غرقها كما روي شهود العيان؟

عاشرا: اذا كان نحو اكثر من ثلاثمائة شخص قد كتبت لهم النجاة من الكارثة فإن اكثر من الف ابتلعتهم مياه البحر الاحمر بعد ان غاصت السفينة بهم في اعماقه.. والسؤال هنا: الم يكن حريا بطاقم العبارة اطلاق صفارات الانذار بتنبيه الركاب ومحاولة النجاة بأنفسهم بدلا من الموت داخل كبائن الموت بالسفينة الغارقة؟

حادي عشر: ان الشهود الذين قدر لهم النجاة اكدوا انهم ظلوا يتخبطون بالمياه لفترات تتراوح بين 20 و 50 ساعة انتظارا لمن يأتي وينقذهم.. واذا كان الامر كذلك فأين قدراتنا البحرية والجوية للتعامل مع كارثة بهذا النوع..؟ واذا كان الأمر علي هذا النحو الذي ظهرنا فيه علي مثل هذا المستوي من الضعف والتردد .. فهل يأمن مواطن علي نفسه في ظل هذا الاداء المتراخي لجهات ومؤسسات الدولة 'العشوائية'؟!


نقلا عن جريدة الأسبوع 13-2-2006

بالإتفاق مع الجريدة


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 ديسمبر 2007)

وزير النقل المصري يؤكد أن التقرير النهائي حول غرق العبارة بعد أربعة أشهر

رئيس هيئة السلامة: كان يتعين على القبطان اتخاذ قرار بالعودة إلى ميناء ضبا السعودي

القاهرة: «الشرق الأوسط» 
أعلن وزير النقل المصري المهندس محمد منصور أن اللجنة الفنية الدولية المكلفة التحقيق في ملابسات حادث غرق العبارة المصرية المنكوبة «السلام 98» سلمت نسخة من تسجيلات الصندوق الأسود للعبارة والبيانات المسجلة عليه إلى القوات المسلحة، ونسخة أخرى للجنة التي شكلها النائب العام للتحقيق في الحادث.
واضاف منصور أنه تم تفريغ المعلومات المسجلة والمحادثات التي تمت في غرفة القيادة في مراحل سابقة على قيام رحلة العبارة من ميناء ضبا السعودي وحتى لحظة غرق العبارة.

وقال في مؤتمر صحافي عقده في مقر الحكومة المصرية أمس إن اللجنة الفنية الدولية التي شكلتها وزارة النقل للبحث في ملابسات غرق العبارة السلام 98 تعكف حاليا على تحليل بيانات الصندوق الأسود للعبارة الذي تم انتشاله وفك شفرته وان هذه البيانات ستساعد على معرفة الأحداث التي وقعت في اللحظات الأخيرة قبل غرق العبارة. وتوقع وزير النقل الانتهاء من تحليل بيانات الصندوق الأسود للعبارة قريبا ووضع تقرير مبدئي حول أسباب الحادث بعد شهرين على أن يتم وضع التقرير النهائي بعد أربعة اشهر من الآن لتقديمه إلى النائب العام والمنظمة البحرية الدولية «اى ام او»، ولم يفصح الوزير عن أية معلومات أو مؤشرات أولية حول أسباب الحادث بعد سماع التسجيلات. وأشار إلى أن هناك ثلاث جهات تقوم حاليا بمتابعة ملابسات غرق العبارة هي اللجنة الفنية الدولية ولجنة تقصى الحقائق بمجلس الشعب ومكتب النائب العام. كما أعلن وزير النقل انه أصدر أوامره المشددة لجميع المسؤولين لمراجعة إجراءات السلامة على جميع السفن وعبارات الركاب بالموانئ المصرية وتم خفض عدد ركاب العبارات إلى 1200 راكب بدلا من 2750 راكبا وهو المسموح به حاليا وذلك لمنع وقوع أية حوادث مستقبلا. وأوضح منصور أن وزارته قامت بجهود واضحة لكشف ملابسات حادث غرق العبارة «السلام 98»، حيث شكلت لجنة دولية فنية بشكل يواكب متطلبات المنظمة الدولية البحرية «آى إم أو» التي تقضى بتشكيل لجنة فنية محايدة في حالة وقوع مثل هذه الكارثة البحرية، وتكون اللجنة على مستوى فني عال متخصص. وأكد وزير النقل أن أهم أهداف اللجنة إبراز الحقائق المرتبطة بالحادث وأسباب وقوعه من الناحية الفنية المطلقة دون الدخول في توجيه أي اتهام أو إدانة لان ذلك من اختصاص جهات التحقيق الرسمية. ومن جانب آخر، قال اللواء حسين الهرميلي رئيس هيئة السلامة البحرية المصرية إنه كان يتعين على قبطان العبارة اتخاذ قرار بالعودة إلى ميناء ضبا السعودي خلال الساعات الثلاث الاولى عندما واجه مشكلة الحريق على متن العبارة.

وأضاف الهرميل خلال مؤتمر صحافي امس أنه لم يتحدد بعد السبب الرئيسي لغرق العبارة في الثالث من فبراير (شباط) الماضي لحين إفراغ المعلومات الموجودة في الصندوق الاسود للعبارة. واضاف لا يبدو واضحا حتى الآن إذا ما كان قبطان العبارة قد أرسل إشارة استغاثة، لكن الهرميل الذي رأس فريقا في يوليو(تموز) وديسمبر (كانون أول) الماضيين لتفقد العبارة، قال إن أجهزة الاتصال والمعدات الضرورية كانت موجودة على متن العبارة وكان من الممكن استخدامها لانقاذ الركاب. واوضح الهرميل أن الهيئة قامت قبل حادث غرق العبارة بأعمال تفتيش مستمرة طبقا للتعليمات الدولية، مع التركيز على معدات السلامة وأجهزة الاتصالات والعمل على تلاشي الملاحظات البسيطة التي تظهر كما قامت بإجراء اختبارات حقيقية للأطقم والمعدات على كل السفن والمراجعة الوقائية للتأكد من سلامة معدات السفن والمحطات الأرضية وتقديم الدعم الفني المطلوب.

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...ة+غرق+العبارة+السلام&hl=ar&ct=clnk&cd=8&gl=eg


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2007)

للاسف لم احصل عاى التقارير الهندسيه والفنيه لغرق السفينه نظرا لصعوبه الموقف؟؟


----------



## م . أبو بكر (10 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إن القلب ليحزن و إن العين لتدمع و إنا على ما جرى في مصر الشقيقة لمحزونون .

تابعنا بكل أمل و بكل ضراعة إلى الله لحظة بلحظة عبر الأخبار على القنوات الفضائية راجين منه جل و علا أن يتلطف بالمفجوعين و أن يرحم الغرقى ، و كنا كلما انتشل الإنقاذ رجلاً أو امرأة من الماء تضرعنا إلى الله أن يكون هناك المزيد .

جفت الدموع في مآقينا ، و كان الجرح جرحنا و كان الأسى و الفاجعة من نصيبنا على ما أصاب أخوتنا من أرض الكنانة مصر .

إن محاسبة المسؤولين و الضرب على المتسببين بالحديد و النار لن يعيد إلى الموتى أرواحهم و لن يجفف الدموع في عيون ذويهم ، لكن القصاص عبرة لكل من تسول له نفسه الاستهتار و الإهمال و التسبب باذى الناس ..

ندعو الله العزيز القدير أن يرحم موتى العبارة المفجوعة و أن يلهم أهلهم الصبر و السلوان ، و أن يقيض الله لهذه الأمة رجالاً مسؤولين شرفاء غيورين على أرواح الناس و مصالحهم .

إنه على ذلك قدير .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووور اخى المهندس ابو بكر واقول معاك امين للمولى عز وجل وا ن يرحم موتى العباره امين


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندس ماهر و الاخوه
العيب ليس فى ممدوح اسماعيل و غيره
المشكله اين سيادة القانون؟؟؟؟
الراجل عاوز فلوس و لم يمنعه احد من ان يعمل ما يشاء (مع عدم وجود ضمير) ماذا تنتظر

اعتقد انها ليست الكارثه الاولى و ربنا يستر من الى جاى
لا نستطيع الا ان نقول حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل

طبعتنا اننا لا نخطط للامام و لكن نكون عندنا رد فعل و حتى رد فعلنا يكون لفتره و ننسى و ترجع ريما لعادته القديمه

عمار يا مصر


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 ديسمبر 2007)

والله يا اخى مهندس /سيد .... انا لم الوم على احد بتاتا فى هذا الموضوع سواء صاحب السفن او غيره ولكن فى الوم على ضمائرنا وعلى حساب الله لنا وعلى كل نفس زنبها فى رقبتنا جميعا 
والله اخى هو دا عذاب الضمير الغائب .. 
وشكرا على مشاركتك الف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو الاطلاع على هذا الرابط

http://salam98.blogspot.com


----------



## إلكترونيكس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

هذه احدى نتائج الفساد الهائل الذى ينتشر فى مجتمعنا العربى عموما والمصرى خصوصا
حيث أن ممدوح إسماعيل فعل ما فعل إسنتادا لسطوته ونفوذه الكبير للاسف 
حتى أنه لم يعاقب حتى الان ,, ويبدو انه لن يعاقب فى النهايه


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على جهودك فى هذا الموضوع
بس أسمحلى نفسى أعرف ضمير الناس دى فين
وفين خفهم من ربنا
وان كان عندهم اولاد موش خيفين على اولادهم لان كما تدين تدان
حسبنى الله ونعم الوكيل 
الله يلعنهم


----------



## albahri (6 يناير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## بحار العلم (9 يناير 2008)

الاخ ماهر
قرات ما كتبت ولى ملاحظة اود نشرها - ساقتنى الظروف للاجتماع بمديرى الادارات بهيئ التفتيش البحرى بالسكندرية فى صيف 2006 ومن خلال محادثاتنا اكتشفت ان دور المفتشين لا يعدو كونه مراجعة ورقيات الوحدات والتاكد من صلاحيتها(صلاحية الاوراق ذاتها وليس صلاحية المعلومات بها) وهذا وضع طبيعى وقانونى بالنسبة لهم اما موضوع servey&inspection فكله من مسئوليات هيئات الاشراف وتاكد سيدى انه مهما قدموا من موظفين او اقالوا مسئولين فان هذا لا ينفى حقيقتين هامتين اولهما ان صاحب الوحدة مسئوول مسئولية كاملة عما حدث بتهاونه فى تدريب عمالته وتجهيز وحداته بادوات السلامة (مش هنقوق يا زى solas بس على الاقل قوارب الانقاذ تعوم حتى) ثانيا مسئولى القطاع البحرى فى مصر لانهم على علم كامل واكرر كامل بما يحدث وحقيقة عبارات السلام دعنى اخبرك امر هام للغاية 
قامت لجنة من التفتيش البحرى بمرافقة مهندسى الهيئة العامة للنقل النهرى(الهيئة المسئولة عن اصدار التراخيص للوحدات العائمة فى نهر النيل ) وذهلت لما راته -المهندسون فى هذه الهيئة يقومون بالكشف الفنى الكامل على الوحدات سواء على البدن من الداخل والخارج و المحركات وانظمة الاطفاء واللاسلكى وادوات الانقاذ وما غير ذلك (نفس اللجنة من المهندسين تقوم بهذا العمل منفردا وبشكل كامل) المهم ان مسئولى التفتيش البحرى تعجبوا من مسئوليات هذه اللجان مذهلوا كون مرتبات المهندسين بهذه الهيئة لا تصل الى خمس او سدس مرتباتهم فى التفتيش البحرى وقاموا برفع تقرير بهذا المعنى للوزير
الاخ ماهر المشكلة ان مسئولى التفتيش -ولهم الحق- تنحصر واجباتهم فى المراجعة الورقية دون الفنية وهذه كارثة الحكومة لانها تحتاج الى اوراق من شركات ومسئوليين غير حكوميين كى تلقى عليهم تبعات الاخطاء الحادثة بحيث يقتصر دورها على مراجعة هذه الاوراق ما اذا كانت كستوفاة من عدمة
حتى ولو كانت هذه الاوراق تصف واقع غير موجود وفى النهاية لا يسعنى سوى القول بحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى مالك هذه العبارات وكل من ساعده من مسئوليين تغاضوا عنه وادعو للموتى بالرحمة ويؤسفنى ان انهى حديثى ان الوضع قائم ولن يتغير لانه سبحانه قال فى كتابه الحكيم { إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى لا يغيروا ما بانفسهم} وما دمنا قانعين بالهوان فلا اقل من ان نصمت حتى ياتى الله بامره


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 يناير 2008)

اخى بحار العالم

بشكرك كتير على مشاركتك وكل التقدير والاحترام لك ..
عندك حق فى كلامك للاسف .. كله ورق وخلاص ...حسبي يا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## محمد الشرقاوي (18 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (19 يناير 2008)

باقى علينا حاجة بسيطه ونصبح زى دولة البنجلاديش فى الكوارث البحرية وكل فترة نسمع خبر عن غرق عبارة فى النيل ... موضة جديدة الايام دى بسبب الاهمال الواضح فى تلك القطاعات لانه كلها عايمه !!!!! وربنا يسترها على الشعب


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 يناير 2008)

متشكر اخى هانى على مشاركتك وابداء الراى.. وربنا يسترها على الناس والشعب حقيقى


----------



## بحار العلم (27 يناير 2008)

السيد المهندس ماهر
تحية طيبة وبعد
مشاركتى هذه المرة تتطلب منك بعد التركي
حوادث العبارات فى المنيا سببها الاول بجانب تراخى بعض مهندسى الهيئة العامة للنقل النهرى وإدارة الرقابة النهرية والتابعة لذات الهيئة -وهى الهيئةالمسئولة عن اصدار تراخيص هذه الوحدات - يرجع فى المقام الاول إلى اهمال اصحاب العبارات انفسهم ودعنى اوضح لك شئ فى الحادثة الاخيرة انزلق مايكروباص بركابه من على العبارة وخسرنا نحو 17 من اسرة واحدة وانت خير من يدرك ان للعبارة رامب تنتقل عن طريقة المركبات والافراد لظهر الوحدة كيف تقع السيارة لو كان الرامب مرفوع تبعا لاجراءات السلامة بجانب ان هذه العبارة على وجه الخصوص انا قمت بالركوب عليها من قبل وهى صالحة فنيا بجانب ان سطحها خشن (مغطى بطبقة من الاسمنت ) مما يزيد الاحتكاك بينها وبين كاوتش الميكروباص وعليه فمن غير المقبول القول انها انزلقت ذاتياً الخلاصة ان مالك العبارة استسهل وقال خليها على الله .
النقطة الاكثر اهمية ان السيد المهندس كريم ابو الخير (رئيس الهيئة العامة للنقل النهرى )اطل علينا من شاشات التلفزيون والجرائد موضحاً ان هذه الوحدة لم يصدر لها ترخيص وعليه فلا يتحمل هو او هيئته التى يرأسها اى مسئولية متناسيا دور ادارة الرقابة النهرية فى القيام بالتفتيشات الفجائية على الوحدات العاملة بنهر النيل والتابعة اداريا له وعليع فان المسئولية من وجهة نظره تقع على محافظة المنيا ذاتها التى قامت باستخدام هذه الوحدة دون التاكد من صحة تراخيصها الملاحية (بدلا من وحداتها والموجودة تحت الصيانة منذ فترة طويلة)
ما اود قوله ان السيد المسئول قام بالتاكيد على براءته وافراد هيئته من اى تقصير والعبرة هنا ان ما التصرف الرسمى فى السلام98 هو نفسه ما حدث فى عبارة المنيا الجهات الحكومية بريئة والجانى مجهول ولا تقصير من احد على الرغم ان هذه الجهات الحكومية تتفنن فى ابتزاز الناس لقضاء مصالحهم تحت مسميات مختلفة كالرسوم والتمغات وخلافة بجانب ما يتم دفعة تحت الترابيزة لتسهيل الامور وتسريعها وعليه فان طمع صاحب هذه العبارة مفهوم لكن الغير مفهوم هو موقف رئيس هذهذ الهيئة وما يمثله من مسئولين واود ان اوضح ان هذهذ ليست دهوة لتحميل الحكومة ملا لا تطيق وانما لتذكيرها ان ما يتم جبايته المفروض ان يوجه فى الاصل لخدمة الشعب وكالمعتاد لا نملك سوى الدعاء بالرحمة لشهدائنا وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل من اهدر حق هذا الشعب.


----------

